# Terminator feedback



## wideawakejake (Sep 29, 2012)

i was going to just make due with my MTC's, but if my buddy buys my plasma cutter, im going to get a set of 28x14's . probably the only time im going to have the xtra cash for tires. Im leaning towrds the Terminators over the OL2's. can anyone that has the 28 Terms give me some feedback on what you think of them and how they have been holding up in terms of quality. I dont know anyone down here with them, and havnt seen any in action either. aslo if you have a BF750, did you reclutch and what color primary and secondary did you use if its nessasary. Not quite ready to pull clutch on a new bike and send it to VFJ yet, so dont want to go any bigger than 28.

thnks


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/1...s-laws-vs-terms-official-showdown-thread.html 
http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/15-tire-rim-411/10925-needed-terminator-reviews.html


----------

